
SABnzbd 1.0.0: Open-Source Binary Newsreader - forlorn
https://github.com/sabnzbd/sabnzbd/
======
mattkrea
Also check out:

Sick Beard - 'Internet PVR for TV Shows' (can use SABnzbd for as a backend)

[http://sickbeard.com](http://sickbeard.com)

Couch Potato - Similar to Sick Beard but for movies

[https://couchpota.to](https://couchpota.to)

NZBGet - alternative to SABnzbd written in C++ but still open source

[http://nzbget.net](http://nzbget.net)

~~~
kayone
Disclaimer: I'm one of the founders of sonarr,

Sickbeard is an abandoned project, last commit was ~ year ago. there are
multiple fork of Sickbeard, (Sickrage is big one but has had some internal
drama), obviously I would recommend Sonarr :p

~~~
tylerdavis
Love me some Sonarr. Great work.

~~~
kayone
Thanks :D, glad you find it useful.

------
fla
SABnzbd: One of these perfect 'just works' software that does its job (and
even more) without ever bothering you.

Congratz for the 1.0.0 milestone !

------
themgt
Can someone explain why people still utilize Usenet over BitTorrent? I'm sure
there are good reasons, it just seems like a bizarre anachronism to me.

~~~
hias
Usenet is so much superior to BT or the "new" OCHs.

Always fullspeed, no waiting times, no problems fetching ~10 year old files.
(if your providers retention rate is high enough) And great automation.

Just config your setup once and then just open Kodi each day and check what is
new :)

~~~
idop
What's your provider? I'm on Giganews and while retention is pretty high, old
files (>2 years) almost always are a problem for me. Something is missing, and
there are not enough of pars to fix. This happened so much that I no longer
bother with anything above 2 years.

~~~
hackerboos
DMCA take-down notices affect Usenet much more than Bittorrent.

The problem with Usenet is that it's centralized.

------
malbs
SABnzbd has been a must-have piece of software for me for years. Thank you
team!

If people are interested in indexers,
[https://www.oznzb.com](https://www.oznzb.com) seems to be ok for finding a
few files. Personally I use DOGnzb, but I don't believe it is public. (Sorry I
don't have any invites I can hand out either, I checked)

Torrents?

SABnzbd + DOGnzb + tweaknews :)

~~~
guilamu
One of the best way to download these days is DirectDownload.tv. If anyone
wants an invite pm me mynickname@yopmail.com (free, no advertisement, private,
ultra fast and reliable).

Otherwise, a good nzb indexer:
[https://www.nzbclub.com/](https://www.nzbclub.com/)

~~~
guilamu
Okay, so I've been sending invite to everyone asking, but that's it for today.
You can keep emailing me I'll send more tomorrow.

~~~
malbs
Thanks for the invite

------
supergreg
I don't understand why I need a provider to get into Usenet. Whenever I read
about it, it seems like in the old times it was part of the service ISPs would
give, but now I need to pay someone to get in. Can't I set up my own provider
for myself?

~~~
joekrill
My sense has always been that it's a LOT of data to be moving around. I have
Comcast, and they used to provide Usenet access with their internet access.
But your average internet user doesn't really have an interest in Usenet. I
think it's a very niche thing, even for "advanced internet users", whatever
that may mean. And these days it seems to me (I may be totally off base here,
though) that it's used primarily for pirating media. So it's likely just not
worth the cost for ISPs to continue to provide the storage space and bandwidth
to maintain support for this.

------
karlshea
I was able to use the PPA to upgrade my install on Ubuntu 14.04 and everything
went smoothly.

The new theme looks really good!

------
snowpanda
Ah, that new Glitter skin is so great!

------
idop
Been using it for years and love it.

------
dang
Url changed to this from
[https://github.com/sabnzbd/sabnzbd/releases/tag/1.0.0](https://github.com/sabnzbd/sabnzbd/releases/tag/1.0.0)
because the project hasn't previously had attention on HN.

